# Blizzard Warning...Hawaii



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/blizzard-warning-for-hawaii/


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/blizzard-warning-for-hawaii/


I heard that on the radio this a.m.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's nice


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice


I know


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ya,they have mountains and high elevation.
Some of you might have to look that up.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya,they have mountains and high elevation.
> Some of you might have to look that up.


Or just read the article he linked to...?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> Or just read the article he linked to...?


I just figured some of you flatlanders don't believe mountains exist.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> I just figured some of you flatlanders don't believe mountains exist.


What's a mountain?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> What's a mountain?


It's one of those things that Mark always makes out of molehills in the Rants Thread.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> It's one of those things that Mark always makes out of molehills in the Rants Thread.


Sew mulch anger


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Sew mulch anger


Eggsactly


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> What's a mountain?


It's where the Lions live.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

m_ice said:


> What's a mountain?


A piece of land higher than the flatland...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> A piece of land higher than the flatland...


Really


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Really


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> I just figured some of you flatlanders don't believe mountains exist.


And some think the earth is flat...


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

My best friend is currently in the air over the pacific halfway to the "big island" as we speak. Hah!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’d service that location if the money is right.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kvston said:


> I'd service that location if the money is right.


Wasn't there a guy on here that said there was money in traveling to storms.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

GIDDYUP


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 224897
> 
> View attachment 224899


Are you storm chasing now???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Are you storm chasing now???


There's big money to be made driving all over creation chasing snow...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's big money to be made driving all over creation chasing snow...


MP money?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> MP money?


Better than that!

Underpowered used mulch blower truck money!!!!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better than that!
> 
> Underpowered used mulch blower truck money!!!!!!


Of course


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better than that!
> 
> Underpowered used mulch blower truck money!!!!!!


Your supposed to have fat cats, not skinny kitties.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Report from buddy just in. Blizzard turned into a tropical storm with huge flash flooding. They watched a catch culvert outside their hotel fill from dusty dry to over 8 feet in a few hours. They are making their way over to Jaws to surf. Apparently humongous wave action. Sick dude!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

m_ice said:


> MP money?


es


----------

